# Scrapman1077 now ownes a machine shop



## scrapman1077 (Mar 11, 2015)

After 35-40 of working for others, I now own the shop. Not a big place, if fact I own the machines and stuff, rent the building. No CNC, and no plans to get one.


----------



## mls26cwru (Mar 11, 2015)

NICE!!! hope you enjoy working for yourself, i would imagine it is a great feeling


----------



## Lou (Mar 11, 2015)

congratulations!


----------



## Smack (Mar 12, 2015)

Cool


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats! Wish you best of luck and great success. John.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats!

What is your specialty? What do you make? You never know when someone needs something special machined it's good to know where to go to get it.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks to all for your well wishes. I am a small job shop, nothing too big, what I make/build most of the time is robotic end of arm tooling and small custom machines used in the plastic industry to degate parts coming out of the mold.


----------

